# كيف نصنع مثبت الشعر "الجل"



## الكيميائية حنوش (12 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اليوم رح أحكي إن شاء الله عن كيفية صناعة الجل​ 
الجل وظيفته الأساسية تثبيت الشعر وإعطائه لمعان مميز........ويمكن إضافةبعض المميزات للجل مثل أن يكون مغذي ومنعم للشعر!!​ 
_المواد ومكونات الجل :_​ 
-Carbopol 940 هو واحد من المواد المبلمرة يتحول إلى جل عند تسخينه لدرجة حرارة(50-60) وبوجود عامل محفز "الحمض".....لذلك يحتوي الكاربوبل على حمض
هو مادة بيضاء باودر​ 
عند تسخينه لصناعة الجل يصبح عكر لذلك يتم معالجته"معادلته" بقاعدة للتخلص من الوسط العكر في الجل بواسطة عملية "الهدرجة"​ 
اختيارالقاعدة المناسبة لحدوث عملية الهدرجة والحصول على جل صافي تعتمد على عدة أشياء
*القواعد القوية مثل NAOh / KOH تُستخدم للحصول على صابون صلب....والجل لا نريده صلب!!
*يوجد قواعد ذائبيتها في الماء قليلة وتزيد من الغباش في الجل مثل NaHCO3/Na2CO3
*يوجد قواعد ذات رائحة كريهة مثل NH4OH
*لذلك نلجأ لاستخدام قواعد Amines
وبالأخص Tri ethanol amine وذلك لعدة أسباب أهمها :
-لأن قاعديته أقل من mono/di amine
-وذائبيته في الماء عالية جداً​ 
-P.V.P يزيد من ثباتية الشعر وكلما زادت نسبته فيالجل يزيد من سرعة جفاف الشعر
"بي في بي" لا يذوب في الماء....لذلك نحتاج لمذيب خاص لإذابة "بي في بي"​ 
-Ethanol يُستخدم كمذيب لـ "بي في بي" كما أنه يُستخدم كـ evaporation حيث أنه يتبخر بسرعة ويبقى الـ "بي في بي" مثبتاً للشعر
هناك عدة أنواع من الاثانول ومن مصادر"طبيعية وصناعية" نستخدم الإثانول الطبيعي في صناعة الجل لذلك نستخدم Ethanol D40 
ويُمنع أن تزيد نسبته كثيراً في الجل لأنه يسبب تقشر الجلد​ 
-Glycerin مرطب للشعر ويُزيل أو يُقلل من الترسبات على الشعر​ 
-P.G منعم للشعر​ 
-Vetamine E ........لتغذية الشعر​ 
-Preservative "Brpnidox-L ​ 
-Perfumes.........ومنها نوعين "طبيعي وصناعي"
الطبيعي يذوب في الماء....أما الصناعي يكون على شكل إيستر ولا يذوب في الماء ويعمل الجل عكر​ 
-Tween 20........مثبت للرائحة​ 

يمكن استبدال نوع الحكول للحصول على "جل واكس" إذا استخدمنا Cetyl alcohol بدل الإثانول نحل على جل واكس.....يعمل تثبيت للشعر دون أن يجففه!!​ 
7
7
7
7 
طريقة التصنيع.......تابعونا​


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (12 مارس 2011)

الكمية لـ 100 مل:

-نضع 0.7 غم من الكاربوبل في بيكر ونضيف 60 غم ماء مقطر

-نسخن الماء مع الكاربوبل حتى درجة (50-60) 
لازم نعرف إنو الكاربوبل ذائبيته في الماء قليلة........يمكن إذابته بالطريقة الباردة أو بالتسخين...يعني ممكن نترك الكاربوبل في الماء بدون تحريك لمدة 24 ساعة ويذوب...أو إذا كنا مستعجلين بنقدر نسخم

بعد التسخين يصبح الكرب عكر...لذلك نضيف قطرات من الـ تراي ايثانوا أمين ...تلقائياً لما يصبح المركب صافي تكون درجة الـ ph مناسبة....إلا أنه يجب متابعة قياس درجة الحموضة ولا تزيد عن 6.5-7.5

-نضيف 2-4 غم من الـ بي في بي
-حوالي 25-30 مل من الايثانوال
-2 غم بي جي
-0.0001 فم فيتامين e
-10 نقاط من المادة الحافظة
-ونقاط من الرئحة ومثبت الرائحة

وإذا أردنا نضيف لون


أتمنى أن تستفيدوا من الموضوع


----------



## الاسيوطى (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## اذكار (10 أبريل 2011)

الله يوفقك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك
ومشكورين


----------



## ضياء عيد (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير ممكن بعد اذنك طريقة تصنيع اللوشن بالنسب لكمية الله يبارك فيكى


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد دي الطريقة طيب تنفع ولا هتبوظ


----------



## احمد ابو ندي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## م / محمد عوض (8 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع وهذه تركيبة مثالية فعلا
لو ان هناك تركية اقتصادية اكثر نتمنى ان تتفضل علينا بها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## faycelou (4 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا عضو جديد معكم وقد قمت بصنع الجل عدة مرات ولكن المشكل الوحيد هو ظهور فقاعات هوائية كثيرة بالجل
ماهو المشكل وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المجبري جالو (5 ديسمبر 2011)

_ضع ماده تنزع الهواء او تقرب جزيئات المركب_​


----------



## murshed saeed (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لمعلوماتك القيمة وسأجرب خلطتك هذه
لكن عندي سؤال عن الصابون الصلب 
حيث أواجه مشكلة عند اضافة العطر حيث اني اضيف العطر بعد التصبين لكن الصابون يفرط ويصبح مثل حبات البرغل المتجمعة ما هو السبب ؟


----------

